# String quintets



## mtmailey

Is there anyone here that like string quintets?A lot of postS i see is about string quartets.


----------



## Arsakes

YES. Dvorak, Schubert .. eh can't remember many String Quintets! Piano Quintets are more popular in general.


----------



## Webernite

Mozart's string quintets are amazing.


----------



## Art Rock

Schubert's string quintet is simply amazing. Also very, very good: Brahms and Dvorak.


----------



## Head_case

mtmailey said:


> Is there anyone here that like string quintets?A lot of postS i see is about string quartets.


I like string quintets, but I love string quartets even more 

Schubert's Trout; Taneyev's G major and Dvorak's Eb Major are the ones I'm most familiar with. The added viola instead of the double cello (or cello and double bass) seems more commonly composed - Milhaud, Martinu, Brahms, Bruch etc....although I have no strong affinity for this combination.

You can see from the above repertoire and going back to Mozart, they are all in major scales, from the romantic era (early-late). I wonder why there isn't any more of the genre in contemporary music? George Rochberg (incredible string quartets from no.s III-VI) composed a string quintet yet I've never found this on record.


----------



## Webernite

What I respect about Mozart's quintets (3 to 6, any way) is that they are among the few works of his where he restrains himself and _doesn't_ introduce new melodic material all the time. He takes the opening themes of each movement and the whole movement evolves out of those. Especially true of the outer movements.

I like Schubert's Quintet too (of course) and Brahms's Op. 111. I listen to Op. 88 less, but the last movement is fun, because in a way it's the Brahmsian answer to the _Hammerklavier_ fugue. Plus it's the most _rustic _fugue I know.


----------



## Art Rock

Head_case said:


> Schubert's Trout....


Just so as newcomers do not get confused, the trout is of course his piano quintet.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Draeseke wrote 2 string quintets; one in A major and another in F major. They are both great.


----------



## Sonata

My favorite string quintets are those of Brahms and Mendelssohn. To be fair, I know those because I love these composers and have not listened to a large body of quintets otherwise. Schubert's body of work is a goal of mine to become more familliar with this year.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

don't forget that Brahms Quintet in F major (and his cello sonata in F major) were prompted by him being jealous of Bruckner's String Quintet in F major which caused a major uproar in Vienna when it was performed to great acclaim.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Here are these 2 great String Quintets together.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Here is a bit of background to the Bruckner Quintet and the feud it caused in Vienna.

http://books.google.com/books?id=JXpKgheIjZcC&pg=PA44&lpg=PA44&dq=bruckner+string+quintet+brahms+cello+sonata&source=bl&ots=dcknVG4Mbo&sig=LQzfPm5HF9NIg5nSD51oUIbETpk&hl=en&sa=X&ei=5zDTUPTfNcHH0QGtzoH4DA&ved=0CDIQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=bruckner%20string%20quintet%20brahms%20cello%20sonata&f=false


----------



## Quartetfore

Mendessohn composed two very fine works.
Scipio, I noticed that you listed Draeske and his two Quintets, other than the Draeske society do you know of any recordings of these works or for that matter any recordings of his Chamber music.
QF.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Draeseke's String Quartets and String Quintets are recorded by the Holderin String Quartet, The Acantus String Quartet and the Summit Chamber Players respectively. I picked them up on jpc.de. Here is the link http://www.jpc.de/s/draeseke


----------



## KenOC

Why is Beethoven's great Op. 29 always forgotten?


----------



## Novelette

KenOC, I like listening to Beethoven's "Storm" Quintet, Op. 29. It's an interesting work, especially since it's truly the only one of Beethoven's in that genre [the one in C Minor being only a re-transcription of a previous work, so I count the Op. 29 as the only genuine work, if that's not too dismissive].

I'm afraid that it doesn't stack up, in my book, to his string quartets, but there's also the lonesome Fugue for String Quintet in D, Op. 137, which was an experimental foray into fugal writing in 1817 [published in 1827 by Breitkopf & Härtel in Leipzig, hence the high opus number], which I really enjoy listening to.


----------



## Ramako

Mozart's quintets are really top-notch works. Schubert's is quite good too, but, for me, doesn't compare to the sublimity of his best quartets.


----------



## PeterF

I seem to often forget about Beethoven's one string quintet ? I recently listened to it and find it very enjoyable.
Hope to play my CD version of it again soon.


----------



## Klavierspieler

*No! I hate String Quintets with a Burning Passion! Die, Schubert! Die! Die! Die! Yah!!!!!!1!* :scold:  :scold: :scold:


----------



## Guest

Klavierspieler said:


> *No! I hate String Quintets with a Burning Passion! Die, Schubert! Die! Die! Die! Yah!!!!!!1!*


As I couldn't believe what you were saying there, I soon realized you were writing in a foreign language, and then recognizing "die" as the feminine German definite article, corresponding to the English "the" then you must be saying "The Schubert! The! The! The!"

But, when we look at the origin of the name "Schubert" we see that it means "shoemaker or cobbler," as explained here:
occupational name for a shoemaker or cobbler, from Middle High German schuoch 'shoe' + würhte 'maker'. The sound b was often substituted for v in eastern dialects of German.

So, it would stand to reason that, rather than using the feminine German definite article "die," you should more correctly use the masculine "der."

Therefore, you should have said, "Der Schubert! Der! Der! Der!"

:devil::tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

In addition to some already mentioned I have nos. 5, 6 & 7 by Louis Spohr and they are very agreeable. I do like the added depth that a second 'cello or viola provides to the format.


----------



## hpowders

elgars ghost said:


> In addition to some already mentioned I have nos. 5, 6 & 7 by Louis Spohr and they are very agreeable. I do like the added depth that a second 'cello or viola provides to the format.


Thanks for reminding me about Spohr's. Time to have the house checked for mold.


----------



## elgar's ghost

hpowders said:


> Thanks for reminding me about Spohr's. Time to have the house checked for mold.


bdlmp-tssshhhh!!!


----------



## Selby

Bax and RVW for some delicious folk charm. Maggini SQ of course.


----------



## nightscape

DrMike said:


> Klavierspieler said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No! I hate String Quintets with a Burning Passion! Die, Schubert! Die! Die! Die!*
> 
> 
> 
> As I couldn't believe what you were saying there, I soon realized you were writing in a foreign language, and then recognizing "die" as the feminine German definite article, corresponding to the English "the" then you must be saying "The Schubert! The! The! The!"
Click to expand...


----------

